# Bios ->  AHCI modus Aktivieren



## Albanos (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal 

Also mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis welches Sata ich zum AHCI modus einstellen soll. Ich hab mir nen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen lassen, und der Fachmann meinte ich sollte nur den AHCI modus aktvieren :S 
Ich kenn mich ein wenig mit dem Bios aus aber da hab ich ka.
Da stehen 2 sata Channel wo ich Ahci modus aktivieren kann, aber welches ? 
Beide? 

Hoffe auf eine Rückmelde  

MfG Albanos


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Alle beide, auser du willst nen uralt Betriebsystem installieren, dann sollte der Channel an dem das Optische Laufwerk und die festplatte hängt auf IDE stehen. 

Das dient eigentlich nur dazu nem OS vorzugaugeln der SATA Port wär ein IDE damit das OS keine treiber verlangt für die installation. 

Das gillt allerdings auch nur für XP da es damals noch kein SATA gab, hat XP auch keine unterstützung für SATA laufwerke ( auser nachträglich reingebastelte treiber )daher kann man hier im einstellen das IDE Emuliert werden soll, ansonsten müste man eine Treiberdiskette bei XP zur installation benutzen, aber wer hatt noch nen diskettenlaufwerk geschweige den ne diskette oder überhaupt nen anschluss für sowas  . Daher diese lösung mit dem IDE Emulieren.


----------



## MiThOtYn (27. Januar 2011)

Nimm einfach beide  Sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren


----------



## Albanos (27. Januar 2011)

Thx  PS: Hab w7


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Dann definitiv alle beiden in den AHCI modus schalten, lies nochmal mein beitrag oben, ich hab den bisl editiert und erklärt warum es die sache mit AHCI und IDE gibt.


----------



## Albanos (27. Januar 2011)

achso, thx dfence  

wünsch dir noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## Albanos (27. Januar 2011)

Achja ne frage was ist wenn man das jz einfach auf ide lassen würde?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Dann hättest du einen leichten Performance Verlust bei der Festplatten leistung, nachträglich umstellen funktioniert nach der installation vom betriebsystem nicht. Wenn du es nachträglich umstellst bekommst du beim hochfahren nen Bluescreen. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, der IDE Modus ist nur für alte OS gedacht die mit SATA bei der installation nicht klarkommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2011)

Also bei Windows7 bekommt er keinen Bluescreen, da beide Treiber vorhanden sind.

Ich konnte ohne Probleme umstellen. 

AHCI sorgt aber auch für Funktionen die unter IDE den Festplatten nicht zur Verfügung stehen z.B. NCQ, mal abgesehen vom angesprochenen Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Bist du dir sicher ? Das ganze hat ja mit den treiber nix zu tun, sondern mit der Startroutine von Windows, wenn die auf AHCI abgestimmt ist, gibts in der regel nen Bluescreen wenn man auf IDE umstellt, ich habs zwar mit Win7 nicht getestet, aber so war es die Regel bei XP und Vista. 


Edit :
.... Okay ich habs grad ausprobiert, das geht ja wirklich unter Win7 das man den AHCI modus umstellen kann nach er installation. Noch nen grund Win7 zu lieben *lach*


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2011)

Sag ich doch! 

PS: Das sind Treiber, denn bei XP muß man den AHCI-Treiber ja bei der Installation mit einer Diskette/USB-Stick installieren.


----------

